# How About Vintage O&ws......



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

I mentioned that I'm looking at the O&Ws that Roy is currently selling with a view to buying one but I'm also interested in vintage versions. How much information is there on vintage O&Ws around?

For instance if I were to find a vintage model how easy is it to date it accurately and is there a resource available describing the early versions?









I'd be grateful for any information that you guys may have to assist me in my hunt. Remember I'm a newbie as far as these go, so be gentle


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I don't know of any sites that have the sort of historical info you are seeking. A lot of watch companies didn't bother to keep records. All I know id I'd love a vintage caribbean


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

pg tips said:


> I don't know of any sites that have the sort of historical info you are seeking. A lot of watch companies didn't bother to keep records. All I know id I'd love a vintage caribbean


I know what you mean. I am interested in Omega Moonwatches and it's thanks to perhaps two or three people that the history of the watch has been unravelled and in fact it still is happening.

Perhaps it would be interesting to catalogue the vintage watches owned by forum members and put them on a website to start building up the knowledge..... could be an interesting project and would certainly build the interest in the brand........... just thinking aloud


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

"Perhaps it would be interesting to catalogue the vintage watches owned by forum members and put them on a website to start building up the knowledge..... could be an interesting project and would certainly build the interest in the brand........... just thinking aloud."

Now there's a really good idea. Owners could find out more about their vintage models or trace the lineage of more recent watches. Potential owners could have pictural reference and be encouraged into the fold. Ollech & Wajs would be boosted as a brand by the history and with the Vietnam connection there's no shortage of that. And last but not least, our host Roy would sell more watches. Plus, as a knock on effect, if the brand has a more prominent profile in the shape of a historical reference guide, watch values would increase.

Michael that's an inspired notion and as far as I can see everyone's a winner.

Come on fellow forumers let's get behind this and do ourselves a big favour. All it takes is a little application and cooperation. I've already sent Michael photos and details of my O&W and I believe he has the skill to build and host an excellent and informative website, so what's to loose?


----------



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

Agent orange said:


> "Perhaps it would be interesting to catalogue the vintage watches owned by forum members and put them on a website to start building up the knowledge..... could be an interesting project and would certainly build the interest in the brand........... just thinking aloud."
> 
> Now there's a really good idea. Owners could find out more about their vintage models or trace the lineage of more recent watches. Potential owners could have pictural reference and be encouraged into the fold. Ollech & Wajs would be boosted as a brand by the history and with the Vietnam connection there's no shortage of that. And last but not least, our host Roy would sell more watches. Plus, as a knock on effect, if the brand has a more prominent profile in the shape of a historical reference guide, watch values would increase.
> 
> ...


If I get any vintage O&W's in the future, I'll post some pics too









Dave


----------



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

DaveE said:


> Agent orange said:
> 
> 
> > "Perhaps it would be interesting to catalogue the vintage watches owned by forum members and put them on a website to start building up the knowledge..... could be an interesting project and would certainly build the interest in the brand........... just thinking aloud."
> ...


It's taken a long time, but I'm a man of my word. Firstly an ebay O&W chrono which superficially looks like a silver version of the Navichron model 2002 (which has a Valjoux 7730, mine does anyway







). However, I'm fairly certain that this watch has a Landeron movement. How do I know? Well without taking the back off, it's the function of the pushers that gives it away. The top pusher only starts the chronograph, the bottom pusher stops the chronograph AND returns the chronograph second hand to zero. I've never heard of a Valjoux or Lemania movement doing that, but I have heard of Landerons which do. Anyway, here are my pics, the bracelet is a NSA that came with my Uno Caribbean:




























cheers

Dave


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Hi Dave, I have a Landeron 248 powered chrono that operates in the way you describe









Nice watch


----------



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

jasonm said:


> Hi Dave, I have a Landeron 248 powered chrono that operates in the way you describe
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Jase, it is a nice watch. The only thing that concerns me with watches like that is that you never know whether the bezel insert is missing, or whether it was made that way









cheers

Dave


----------

